# Constipation - of course



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Are using suppositories the same as using a laxative? Can you get dependent on them? The only way I can go is to use Smooth Move tea by Traditional Medicinals. If I use a suppository will that help the constipation and not cause a dependency problem? I have not had a bm in a week and a half. I need to do something!


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Well, that kind of depends on who you listen to. Most people will tell you that taking a laxative or suppository more than, say, once a month is a very BAD thing. Taking strong laxatives long term, like Ex-Lax or senna (which I believe is the ingredient in Smooth Move) has been shown, in some people, to cause the bowel to not function properly on its own, and can actually cause damage. Other types of non-stimulant laxatives, like mineral oil and magnesium, are generally considered safe for long term use, but may not be as effective on severe constipation. Suppositories, in my opinion, are a little less researched. I've been searching the medical literature for information on clinical studies showing the long term results of suppository use, and haven't found anything (anyone know of any?). Generally, you'll hear that long term use of suppositories is also very BAD, but I'm inclined to believe, to some degree, that this is just a warning to cover doctors' butts. Taking suppositories with harsh chemical stimulants, like biscadol, is probably a bad thing. However, glycerin suppositories are much milder, and in **my own personal opinion** are safe for long term use. I know I'll get a lot of disagreement on that, but I'm just saying what I think. I started taking glycerin suppositories about a week ago, and LOVE THEM. It used to take me about 45 minutes to an hour to get the "urge" to go, and now it's 5-10 minutes. It also depends on whether you're concerned with dependence or bowel damage. I know I'll get a lot of grief for this too, but I don't understand what the big deal with dependence is. I'd be perfectly happy to take a glycerin suppository every day for the rest of my life. I've been taking magnesium for about a year, and get hard, dry consipation if I stop taking it, but no one seems concerned with magnesium dependence. The way I look at it is that I have a very rough time going without suppositories, and a good time with them; why should I be concerned with dependence, because why would I want to stop taking them? Bowel damage, on the other hand, is another story. Taking certain products long term can actually cause the muscles to deteriorate, to the point where even the product you were taking no longer works. That, obviously, is what you want to avoid, and is the reason for avoiding taking stimulant laxatives. I think that glycerin may cause dependence (it even says so on the bottle) but not bowel damage. Once again, just my non-medical opinion.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Thank you. Is there a particular brand that you use or is generic safe? What should I look for in ingredients?


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I also use glycerin suppositories (the drug store brand) and love them. Frequently it feels like I have a knot at the end of my colon and even though I know that I have to go, but nothing happens. I pop in a suppository and it "gets the ball rolling". Often what follows is diarreah, which is weird.This is in addition to 40mg+ fiber/day, 1000mg magnesium, 5-6 1000mg triphala, and 80+ oz. water.loon


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

I use the Walgreen's brand. I think they're all basically the same.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Dear SStorm, I agree with you on pretty near everything you have said. Most of the people that talk on this site are dependent on lots of fiber type stuff. This is still dependency to me. And it's totally annoying to constantly have to be watching what you eat rather than just eating anything. I seriously don't believe that I even know if this food allergy stuff is true. My daughter is very allergic to peanut butter, and some fish and now this has nothing to do with allergies that we're talking about here. She swells up and can't breath. Some foods may not agree with you from time to time, but that's not necessarily going to be an all the time thing. Since I have found my routine, after a little help from the doctor I'm almost normal a good bit of the day. This took nine years. First thing I do is drink something cold, take my blood pressure med, a levbid, an ultra phazyme(which didn't used to work alone), about 2 Tb of red wine, than I make a coffee. After all that I use a glycerin suppository, I can still have the urge to go on my own but can't wait that long. I've been using the suppositories for about 6 yrs. I was using enemas also because of incomplete evacuation, but don't need to anymore. The suppositories don't mess with your insides at all. All theses laxatives, and fake fiber stuff are harsh to me. I go everyday, otherwise I wouldn't go but maybe once, twice a week. We definately have a lot in common , and think alike about some of this stuff. Hey have a great day See ya-Paulo


----------



## steve f (Dec 1, 2001)

I've found Fleet Glycerin 'Liquid Suppositories' work better for me than the regular solid kind. They contain about a teaspoon or two of liquid glycerin. Of course they're more expensive. I just never had much luck with the regular ones and was suprised to find the liquid form was really effective.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I have recently been taking 1/2 tsp. of molassess on my days off. Produces a strong effect but not harsh with no cramping, etc. Don't plan on going anywhere if you use it. I've had no gas or pain with it.


----------

